# Pony for Loan..



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey,

Never ventured in here before. 

I have a question to ask and it may sound silly. But is there anyone in Nottingham, who owns a Pony, who needs a small area for them to graze on?

The thing is I have a large garden and I've not been able to keep on top of it lately due to work and now it is far too long for me to contemplate getting the mower out. I don't want to pay someone either as it's a big ask and a lot of people are quoting above anything I want to pay. 

So it was suggested that I borrow some sheep - but I don't like sheep - I find them scary. So I thought a Pony or two might be help. 

It's a win win really - grazing for free and my grass is cut down to a suitable level for me to get the mower out. And I can use the manure for some bulbs I have bought. 

Is this a big, stupid ask?


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Now if you'd asked me thirty years ago I would have jumped at the deal, if I lived anywhere near you of course, but as I don't have either a pony now or live anywhere near you I can't help you out. You could try borrowing a goat, as you don't like baby baa lambs, as an alternative or a donkey. Have you not got any stables near your, maybe put an ad in your local rag.

Sorry can't be any more help than this.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I do have stables down the road but they've never answered any emails I've sent to them about riding nor any phone calls..


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

SLB said:


> I do have stables down the road but they've never answered any emails I've sent to them about riding nor any phone calls..


well, it's coming into summer- next time you're passing and see someone heading to see their horse why not ask Them if they know of anyone who would fancy their pony put out to graze for free?

(or is that a silly suggestion?)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

kodakkuki said:


> well, it's coming into summer- next time you're passing and see someone heading to see their horse why not ask Them if they know of anyone who would fancy their pony put out to graze for free?
> 
> (or is that a silly suggestion?)


Good idea - guess we'll be heading to the woods tomorrow. 

Thing is though, I couldn't have a horse on the garden - my side gate is a little narrow. So will have to ask someone with a pony.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Firstly is your garden secure, what is the type of grazing you have, what other vegetation is in the immediate vicinity?

first off lawn grass is not ideal for grazing as it tends to be rye based, secondly if you have plants around your borders not suitable for horses to graze (even overgrown shrubbery) x 

Tbf you are more likely to get it grazed in the winter when its more needed than in the summer, and small ponys tend to require less in the summer (as opposed to horses) x my suggestion would be a small breed i.e. Shetland and to offer it in the winter, thats if its any good, I would never graze mine on my lawn at home as its just not suitably made up for grazing (wrong grass sort and not weedy enough) x hth 

if you want to find someone, your best bet is to pop an add up at your local country store/feed merchants/saddlers x I would also recommend you take a small refundable deposit, just for damages as horses/ponys can be destructive monkeys at times x (£50 ish) x also have a contract stating dates of entry and when you want them to leave!! as you dont want to be stuck with it when you dont want it x


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with the above plus a pony on really long grass is just asking for laminitis - this is the time of year when pony owners want very little to no grazing for their ponies not more! Not to mention the damage it will do to the ground - you'll be forever trying to get the divets out! Horses/ponies also don't like long grass they tend to eat short grass only so will more than likely just trample it down, so the only thing that will reliably eat long grass are cows!! Sheep may to some extent but you'll end up with a flattened patch of grass and only the ends eaten, plus poop everywhere and more than likely no plants or hedges if you have any!! Ponies/horses are also pretty good at breaking windows etc so you'd need to fence off your house with some electric tape - my old cob got in the garden one day and broke 2 windows and used the front door to scratch his butt so damaged the locks, and he used the garden wall too and pushed a large chunk out of it - this was in a 1 hour period!!
If you do advertise this sort of grazing I'll bet you'll get gypsy types with a load of scrappy ponies who you'll never get rid of and they'll trash the place!!
Your cheapest quickest least messy way of doing it would be to go to your local tool hire and hire a strimmer!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SLB: it sounds like a nice idea, but the minute it rains and the ground is soft, your garden will turn into a quagmire, especially if the ponies are shod. Horses are quite hard on grazing, and yes, a couple of sheep would be better grazers...but if you don't like them, maybe a couple of really tiny unshod ponies (Shetlands?)...then you have to remember that native ponies like Shetlands are used to living on next to nothing in the wild, and garden grass might be too rich and give them laminitis...but the owners would know if it was suitable or not. Many ponies don't like being alone either. They may well crash thro the fence to find some company.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The grass in my garden is wild. I only have wild flowers in the garden too. Lawn grass would be easier though - wild grass grows far too quickly. 

I was thinking of a couple of shetlands and I do know of two who are walked around the same woods we walk the dogs. They live at the owners home. But I haven't seen them for a bit. 

My garden is secured by a 7ft hedge with a fencing inside of it. I have one neighbour who is separated by a 6ft panel fence with a wall in front of that too. 

I have however managed to find a 12 year old, who will do the entire garden for £20, pop and biscuits. Cheap enough  He's a friends nephew so not a complete stranger. 

Still on a Shetland hunt though.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would get a strimmer. When I cut my lawn, I go over the edges with the strimmer. They're not expensive to buy really, in fact I got mine free with the lawn mower as I needed both at the time. I help look after a laminitic pony and even a small lawn like yours would be effective enough to start his hooves getting inflamed and warm, which is the first signs of laminitis. 
If you have wild grass, perhaps it would be worth paying out for a good clear out of the area, and lay down some turf?


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I really, really would advise against letting a Shetland graze on your garden lawn!! Far too risky for laminitis as others have already mentioned.

Just stick with the kid - you can always borrow him again for next time too!


----------

